# Stargate SG-1



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

My roommate got like a million episodes of this for Christmas, and I started to watch them...and I'm actually liking it alot, which is surprising, since usually for me Scifi<everything else.
I'm watching it now.
Teal'c is cool.


----------



## Vertlain (Jan 26, 2005)

SG1 is imo the best scifi series ever! For me the best ep ever is the one with black hole  It's just like  :amazed


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the new episodes, hehe T'ealc has hair! Also, I have got into Stargate Atlantis, the Canadian guy roger is my fave character

Other guy - "Look, we can make a force field for our Stargate. On. Off. On. Off"
Roger - "Using power. _Using power_. *Using power*."
Other guy - "Oops, sry"


----------



## Sayo (Jan 26, 2005)

every wednesday on the telly here ^^


----------



## Blue (Jan 26, 2005)

N@Sc said:
			
		

> every wednesday on the telly here ^^


Dubbed or subbed? I'm curious...

AHH! Got to get back to the 245 angony thread


----------



## Squirrel King (Jan 28, 2005)

Man, I'm such a SG-1 addict.
I havn't really been following Atlantis, I've only seen three episodes.  It's not too bad.. I really enjoyed the recent new episode were atlantis was almost flooded though.   Not sure about the whole story line and how they got to Atlantis though.  So that part is still confusing me, but I think I'll start watching this new season regularly.  

The problem is.. New episodes every Friday night.  Oh boy.  Yea I'm a college student.   Like tonight is the hockey game.. And then yea, normal friday night stuff.  
I bought a VCR  

I can't miss my precious.


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2005)

I felt like bumping this because I'm going to go watch some now.

Seth bought the fourth season!! He's a good boy.

Seth=roommate.


----------



## Invisus (Feb 6, 2005)

Jack is the best character on SG-1, you just can't argue it.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2005)

Old Skool, I still watch this when I can.


----------



## Yamazuya (Feb 6, 2005)

One of the best Sci-Fi series out there. I think I need to get into Atlantis some more, so far it doesn't seem too great.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2005)

It's getting good now, they're looking for ZPM's and the wraith are about to attack.


----------



## xenex (Feb 7, 2005)

KnK I know at least five people in my dorm that have the collection in its entirety. Damn this dorm is full of nerds. Wait, isn't this my second year here (man, I need to move.) I really like this show. Great fan of the movie and Mcguyver as O'neal is awesome. My fave ep has to be where O'neal and Tealk (sp?) are stuck in the time-loop. Major comic relief.


Spoiler if you haven't seen the recent eps

OMFG!!!! Wayne Brady as a jaffa (sp?)!!!!!!! The world is coming to an end! Oh he died. Damn that guy needs work.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2005)

I really like the time-loop episode, most ones eith time-loops are crap, this was decent, with the golf one being my favourite loop.


----------



## xenex (Feb 7, 2005)

The cafeteria scene has got to be my favorite part. that and him retiring on one loop.


----------



## Racheal (Feb 7, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how the entire universe looks like western Canada? 

I used to be big into the fandom for this series, would even dl the "squintys" (crappy quality episodes) after it aired in the states (since even though it's filmed in Canada, we're a season behind -_- heck, even Britian is ahead of us)

Atlantis in on mondays which is also BAKA meeting nights (BAKA is my university anime club) so I haven't seen past the first 4 episodes, even though I adorve McKay (the Canadian) and Beckett (the doctor with the lovable accent)


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 27, 2005)

man SG-1 kicks startreks butt
its soooo funny with oniel
i love the stories

they are jus putting season 8 in canada


----------



## Supreme Commander Thor (Mar 31, 2005)

I love SG-1 and Atlantis (haha, look at my name/avatar).  Both are very good.

I still swear that the best kept secret of SG-1 is that it is a comedy/satire (look at the season 6 finale if you don't believe me).  Really, it's the way that the characters evolve and the long story archs and the satire that make it so good.


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, that's like the most... interesting name ever.

And yeah, the main reason I like SG! while despising most sci fi is the character development and light humor.


----------



## Squirrel King (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea, it does have its funny moments, one of many reasons that make SG-1 so good.

I like the episode where O'Neal and Teal'c have a groundhog day thing happen, and then shoot golf balls through the stargate.  Hammond yells at them to stop, and O'Neal retords "In the middle of my backswing!!??"

O'Neil: We brought some videos. Like Star Wars. Haven't seen it yet
Carter: You've never seen Star Wars?
O'Neil: well, Teal'C likes it, so it must be good.
Teal'C: Indeed. 

Her'ak: No matter what you have endured, you have never experienced the likes of what Anubis is capable of.
O'Neill: You ended that sentence with a preposition. Bastard!

O'neill: D'oh!
Teal'c: What is it O'Neill?
O'Neill: I forgot to tape the Simpsons!

Teal'c telling a joke.... 
Teal'c:I shall attempt to translate one, O'Neill. A Serpent Guard, a Horus Guard and a Setesh Guard meet on a neutral planet. It is a tense moment. The Serpent Guard's eyes glow! The Horus Guard's beak glistens! The Setesh Guard's?nose drips. *Procedes with hearty laugh*  Everyone else just stares at him with a "WTF" look. 

Tons more I can't remember..


----------



## Darkreapyr (Mar 31, 2005)

Theres going to be another season of Stargate sg-1 right, I thought I heard this was the last season for them back when the season was starting and Sg Alantis was going to be the only one going on, but not for sure on that anymore.


----------



## Supreme Commander Thor (Apr 1, 2005)

There is going to be another season.  My understanding is that the company that owns Sci-Fi was bought out, and they handed down a mandate that there is to be another season of SG1.

Jack: No, we knew the other shoe would have to drop.
Thor: We can only hope this is the last footwear to fall.

I also like all the Wizard of Oz references.

Jack:  And you were there, and you were there, and they're no place like home!

or

Carter:  Are there any indigenous lions, tigers, or bears to worry about?


----------



## Psoden (Apr 1, 2005)

Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis are best scifi series I have seen.  Unfortunately at least SG-1 is reaching it's end  Don't know about Atlantis but... Hope there will be many seasons of Atlantis.


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont think its gonna end.
There is going to be season 9...but if it doesn;t start pulling millions of viewers...its probably gonna be cancelled
and O'niell is not gonna be a season regular any more
there is also a new character....he is not like O'niell 
anyways if u guys want more news on sg-1 and Atlantis look go here


----------



## Brandt (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I know that SG-1 will go to Season 9, but I think its days are nearing. Shame, because I like SG-1. Oh well, Atlantis is pretty sweet too! Season finale was awesome! Can't wait for Season 2!


----------



## Supreme Commander Thor (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, I almost wish SG1 one wasn't going into another season, I feel like it'll probably go a slow death and the last season will end up being not very worth while.  I hope to God this is not the case, but I could see it happening.

Atlantis has a great start, and it looks like it will start strong season 2 with the finish of the 3 parter.  But I somehow feel like they don't have as much room to grow, since it's all been done before with SG1, and the characters don't seem to be evolving like they did in SG1.  They still have time to change that, lets hope they do.


----------



## Squirrel King (Apr 3, 2005)

Yea, SG-1 just isn't the same without as much Jack.. 
Still good, but not as good. 

I havn't really gotten into atlantis, I've seen like 5 episodes, but that's about it.


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 4, 2005)

I used to ehm "aquire* the newest eps from sg-1 and atlantis every week from the internet, but ive stopped watching it some time ago because my HDD kept being full and after that i was to lazy to catch up again.

But.. i really loved the shows, they were indeed really nice


----------



## Squirrel King (Apr 6, 2005)

Get back from work, and what am I greeted to as I enter my dorm?    A lovely package.  
50 bucks on ebay ^^   
God bless hong kong...


----------



## Nikmi (Apr 18, 2006)

Woaaah. A thread about Stargate sg-1 hehe. its my Favorit TV show  beats all other TV shows even anime hehe. and Stargate atlantis too.  

so Bump this . and btw he's name is Rodney and not roger. (know its a LOOONG TIME AGO it was written) but better late than never


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 2, 2007)

Bumping this thread in anticipation of the upcoming and final episodes of Stargate SG-1 in April.


----------



## theredfox12 (Jul 10, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaa me to end of an era


----------



## theredfox12 (Jul 10, 2007)

but its all good i am loving Atlantis and dr mackay


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 10, 2007)

theredfox12 said:


> but its all good i am loving Atlantis and dr mackay



Samatha Carter is suppose to be moving to SG: Atlantis, so it should be getting even better.


----------



## ramen321 (Jul 26, 2008)

sg-1 had a good 10 year run  now its all stargate atlantis.  i liked amanda tapping but she quit


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 27, 2008)

I watched this religiously until season 7 then when it came for the wait for season 8, I pretty much just stopped. Maybe I'll pick it up again someday.

My favourite episode is also the groundhog day one. Extremely funny.  

Also... Wormhole... Extreme!


----------

